# Jackson Bowhunters (Ohio) annual $1000 shoot



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Another great shoot. If you guys want a good warmup for Bedford here it is.

Come get you some...........money!


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

directions???


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

smokin'dually said:


> directions???


Google map this.

4701 Jisco West RD. Jackson , OH

There will be a sign on the right after you get up the hill.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

For anyone that has not shot this shoot I highly recommend it. They will set a very challenging course.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

This has been a great shoot in the past. I'm not going go miss it!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Mothers day weekend not good !


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Mothers day weekend not good !


It could be good if you win her some money


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

cenochs said:


> Mothers day weekend not good !


Well we considered that. However, once you try to put a schedule together and work around everything else going on, you basically have to go with whatever is left. I'm confident that we will still have a good turnout. Hope to see some of you there. JW


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*She don't want money just see her baby boy!*



bow-legged said:


> It could be good if you win her some money


I will try to make it Sunday I was their a few weeks ago and Jackson is a top rated place to shoot if you have not been you should go !


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

*Would love to come but*



Bowtechie said:


> Another great shoot. If you guys want a good warmup for Bedford here it is.
> 
> Come get you some...........money!


The only great warm up for Bedford will be on all Mckenzie targets. If they were all Mckenzie's I would make it. 

Hopefully next time it will be an all Mckenzie tournament.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

gjstudt said:


> The only great warm up for Bedford will be on all Mckenzie targets. If they were all Mckenzie's I would make it.
> 
> Hopefully next time it will be an all Mckenzie tournament.


Good point there. 

Jared....How many Rineharts will you have out?


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd love to shoot it however, I'm all about 3D4CP (May 8th). Shame they're the same day but, you can't have it all, all the time! I wish you well!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Bowtechie said:


> Good point there.
> 
> Jared....How many Rineharts will you have out?


I try to set as few Rineharts as possible for this shoot for that reason but I want to make sure we have good targets on the course. There should be no more than 7 or 8 Rineharts with the rest being McKenzie. I'll try to set fewer if possible.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Think we are gonna head over for this one instead....45 minutes vs. 2hours and 45 minutes.......


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

mocheese said:


> I try to set as few Rineharts as possible for this shoot for that reason but I want to make sure we have good targets on the course. There should be no more than 7 or 8 Rineharts with the rest being McKenzie. I'll try to set fewer if possible.


Got the course set today. There are 4 Rinehart targets on the course and the rest are McKenzie. Should be a great shoot. Also, sorry if anyone has tried to contact me (saw a few #s on the caller id i didn't recognize). My wife and i have been at the hospital all evening with my Grandpa and family who got some bad news today.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

3 of us from Ashland heading your way in the morning!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Just got back from shooting. I had a great time the course was challenging. Good job!! 

mocheese, hope your grandfather is doing ok. I have been there I feel your pain.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

2 of us headed down from Dayton in the morning. What is the earliest time we can get out, trying to get back for Mothers day dinner w/ family.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

ArrowStar1 said:


> 2 of us headed down from Dayton in the morning. What is the earliest time we can get out, trying to get back for Mothers day dinner w/ family.


Registration is 9am but I plan to be there around 8 if you need to get started earlier. Thanks. JW


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

bow-legged said:


> Just got back from shooting. I had a great time the course was challenging. Good job!!
> 
> mocheese, hope your grandfather is doing ok. I have been there I feel your pain.


Thanks, he is doing pretty good today. Also glad you enjoyed the shoot.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

*Nice course*

Shot it today and it is an excellent course. They had the wind machine turned up to high, LOL! Enjoyed it thoroughly. Thanks.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Lets see some scores!!!


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

shot the range today awesome set had a great time,thanks bill:teeth:


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

Shot it Saturday with Alphaburnt, and yes the wind was moving faster than the arrows on some shots lol, but had a blast and the range was awesome!


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Scores*

Sorry I haven't got any scores posted yet. I have been at the hospital today and last night and I will do my best to have them posted on this thread tonight. Thanks to everyone who showed up, we had a pretty good turnout and got to meet some ATers who I had never met before. 
Thanks, 
Jered


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Results*

Hunter Class
1. Marty Thompson 313-17
2. Marc Barr 313-15
3. Stacey Triplet 312-16
4. Branch Ousley 307
5. Terry Muncie 305-12
6. John Richie 305-11
7. Jeremy Beckley 303-14
8. Sam Garber 301-10
9. John Sisson 298-12
10.Rod Kellough 296-10
11.Heath Fesler 294
12.Adam Triplet 293-7
13.Craig Preece 291-10
14. Jashua Hill 290-4
15.David Wise 288-6
16.John Alberts 288
17.Justen Denney 287-7
17.Matt Kemp 287-7
19.Zack Eales 287-6
20.George Mapes 286-5
21.Chris Riley 284-6
22.Joe Ziegler 278-7
23.Ryan McFadden 278-5
24.Brian Malone 274
25.Bruce Smith 272
26.Jawn Fortner 268
27.Tim McPeters 267-5
28.Bran Hutchitson 265-4
29.Beau Fortner 262
29.Gary McCatheren 262
30.Justin Gibson 257-2
31.Rick Patterson 250-1
32.Logan Brushart 223-4
33.Joe Simpson 216
34.David Mace 185
35.Jake Manering 0
36.Ryan Delong 0
37.Justin Mullins ?
38.Don Nettles 0
39.Brad Michael 0
40.Kenny Moon 0
41.Ryan Jewell 0


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*MBO Results*

1. Terry Bridenbaugh Jr. 298-14
2. Bell Pethel 298-13
3. Jeremiah Upp 291-10
4. Greg Sias 288-9
5. Zach Stewart 287-9
5. Kelsey Johnson 287-9
7. John Futhey 286-9
8. Evan Baize 286-4
9. Wayne Risner 283-4
10.Ron Hayburn 282-5
11.Brian Deal 280-9
12.Brian Hawks 280-6
13. Jerry Garrett 276
14.Mike Debolt 272
14.David Marcum 272
16. Marc Dungee 263-9
17.Shawn McDaniel 262
18.Charlie Enochs 244-4
19.Nathan ? 233
20. Toby ? 229
21. Penn White 0
22. Joey Jarrell 0


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Mbr*

1. Jonathan Smith 293-5
2. Tom Toland 289-7
3. Steve Greenlee 286-10
4. Shawn Riley 280-7
5. Jason Wellington 265-5

MSR
1. Terry Bridenbaugh Sr. 287-4
2. Pat Kinsel 275-9
3. Harrison Starr 246-3
4. Gary McCatheren 244

Youth Female
1. Amber Risner 284

Youth Male
1. Ryan Hawks 286
2. Tucker Knox 208
3. Logan Simpson 161

Cub
1. Dylan Greenlee 289
2. Dakota Simpson 259
3. Lukas White 245
4. Noah Mapes 137

FBR
1. Jill Triplett 268-5

HF
1. Lonnie Triplett 252-3

FHC
1. Stacy Bridenbaugh 275
2. Jessica Calaway 264


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Hope I didn't miss anyone*

Or mess anything up. Once again thanks to everyone who attended. Hope to see you all in the near future. :smile:


----------

